# 1st Hive Ever



## prives (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome. You'll both love it. My kids are facinated by my bees.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Welcome.
Kingfisher


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and beekeeping.


----------



## mejess (Feb 13, 2010)

Thank you all for your welcome.
Jess


----------

